# Beginner foto ;)



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

Some foto from my tank


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

good pics...really like the shrimp.


----------



## HanshaSuro (Jun 22, 2004)

That second pic has great color and great composition. Nice job.


----------



## Mack (Jun 25, 2004)

*good*

Hi, the second one is really great.
Pozdrawiam.


----------

